# Batman Pictures



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

Sorry for the completely frivolous thread, but this epidemic which is causing everyone's picture to turn into the bat-kid is hilarious!

ADMIN NOTE: In order to prevent confusion 2 weeks from now when all of this ends, everybody's Avatar looked liked the attachment on 5/16/2009


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

It's the Bat flu!


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2009)

And yet so far it only seems to strike at authority figures.... Perhaps it is a biological weapon?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2009)

What are you talking about?

Wha....?


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

We lowly peasants have hardier constitutions than you hoity-toity power players. We are immune to such defects.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2009)

Well it's good someone is still immune.


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

Should have seen that one coming... Apparently we're not as immune as I thought. The consequences of hubris...


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2009)

Let not him who girds himself for the battle boast himself as him that putteth off his harness, huh?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

I have the antidote! I have the antidote!


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

Tim comes bringing glad tidings; but I remain hesitant to rejoice, having once been confident in my own immunity, as well.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2009)

Tim, please share it with the rest of us.

We must identify Patient 0 and test the vaccine on him.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

no I don't. Hope is once again lost.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

Wait, there it is again. Breaking through. Quick, get the marrow sample (simple blood will not do).


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

This will forever be recorded in the annals of PB history -- the great avatar plague of '09. At least 8 were temporarily affected. Tragic case.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

Quick, have some marrow.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2009)

Help!


----------



## gene_mingo (May 16, 2009)

*will the real batman please come foward?*

holy light saber batman!


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

Ha, oh no! It got the Norseman, too. Dangerous combination: a viking with a utility belt.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2009)

The Batman Virus attacks.


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

I love that you have _two_ pictures with horns now, Randy.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 16, 2009)

You know, in 2 weeks when everyone's healed of the bat disease, this thread is going to make absolutely ZERO sense


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> You know, in 2 weeks when everyone's healed of the bat disease, this thread is going to make absolutely ZERO sense



Yep, sort of like universal health care.


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

Good point, Todd. In a few weeks, it should be made a "sticky" just to confuse everyone when they sign up.


----------



## KMK (May 16, 2009)

Move the thread to 'Translations and Manuscripts'. That would really make some heads swim!


----------



## Theognome (May 16, 2009)

I think it's a sign that the PB is moving towards the 'letter of the law' in all discussions, and the spirit of it is becoming irrelevant.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

KMK said:


> Move the thread to 'Translations and Manuscripts'. That would really make some heads swim!



We could have an interesting discussion about which Batman series is the "authentic" one. But then someone would probably get mad and rack up an infraction for suggesting that one can only be saved from the Bat flu by adopting a KT (Kane Text) view. 

Hmmm, what we really need right now is a Batman smiley.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> We could have an interesting discussion about which Batman series is the "authentic" one. But then someone would probably get mad and rack up an infraction for suggesting that one can only be saved from the Bat flu by adopting a KT (Kane Text) view.
> 
> Hmmm, what we really need right now is a Batman smiley.



Here it is. The real Batman.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Scottish Lass (May 16, 2009)

Um, Tim will upload it correctly after lunch--sorry about that!

ETA: Much better!!


----------



## gene_mingo (May 16, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Um, Tim will upload it correctly after lunch--sorry about that!




To late, I already reported the violation!!!

j/k


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

I just saw Chris Coldwell's picture. Words cannot describe.


----------



## he beholds (May 16, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 16, 2009)

Glad to remain unaffected!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 16, 2009)

Watch out for the dreaded BNY32HINNHRTC virus. If you get it, clicking on any link makes you fall over backwards yelling FIRE.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2009)

double dose.



Prufrock said:


> I just saw Chris Coldwell's picture. Words cannot describe.


----------



## OPC'n (May 16, 2009)

I think it was predestined that the few chosen have batness....now we can tell the true fellow brethren from the outsiders!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 16, 2009)

Bats in the belfry


----------



## AThornquist (May 16, 2009)

You guys are so silly 

-----Added 5/16/2009 at 05:55:00 EST-----

OH NO MY HAMMY IS SICK


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

Oh no, it's back!


----------



## AThornquist (May 16, 2009)

The measly swine flu has the DNA of birds, swine, and humans. Imagine the horrors of a new line of bat flu containing humans, bats, and hamsters! I guess I was going to  sometime...


----------



## Rich Koster (May 16, 2009)

There's no cure, you can only mask the symptoms.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 16, 2009)

It is actually a Barthian attack. Barthman Cometh.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 16, 2009)

I'm no longer Marrow Man ... now I'm Batcat!


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 16, 2009)

Tim cheated!!!


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 16, 2009)

This phenomenon has taught me to stop associating PB usernames with their corresponding avatars because such practice only leads to confusion. Sadly, I still can't get the hang of it for I'm the kind of person who needs visual aids all the time.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 16, 2009)

I am sorry guys I do not play dress up I only wear that inuform for work


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 16, 2009)

batdog!

-----Added 5/16/2009 at 07:10:15 EST-----

vs

joker cat!


----------



## AThornquist (May 16, 2009)

The cat...  That is so wrong.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 16, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> The cat...  That is so wrong.



I think its photoshopped. 


This one isn't though.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 16, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> The cat...  That is so wrong.


----------



## Casey (May 16, 2009)

Swine -> Humans -> Bats -> . . . Cathedrals?


----------



## turmeric (May 16, 2009)

Help!


----------



## Prufrock (May 16, 2009)

I have been healed. There is hope for the rest of you.

Have a blessed Sabbath tomorrow, all!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 16, 2009)

I was also healed after 5 min with the sumptoms, guess there is something to this prosperity thing after all, I suspected as much already with the beautiful wife I have


----------

